# Joining In - Happy Wife & Mom



## This_Is_Me

Hello all. My husband and I are in our mid-30s and have been married for over 10 years. We have two young children, two good jobs, and a lot to be thankful for. Thanks for letting me join in!


----------



## theloveofmylife

Welcome!


----------



## happyhusband0005

This_Is_Me said:


> Hello all. My husband and I are in our mid-30s and have been married for over 10 years. We have two young children, two good jobs, and a lot to be thankful for. Thanks for letting me join in!


He sounds like a monster. You should probably get yourself and the kids away from him ASAP. 😈 

Welcome to the party.


----------



## CN2622

Welcome. What is your secret to so much happiness?


----------



## This_Is_Me

happyhusband0005 said:


> He sounds like a monster. You should probably get yourself and the kids away from him ASAP. 😈
> 
> Welcome to the party.



Ha ha. Not a monster. We are both imperfect people but we work well together.


----------



## C.C. says ...

I thought this thread was going to be about a threesome. I feel jipped. 

Welcome.


----------



## This_Is_Me

CN2622 said:


> Welcome. What is your secret to so much happiness?


We are lucky to have had a couple in our lives whose happy marriage lasted until death. They were married for over 70 years! We both saw that they cared deeply for one another and wanted to use that relationship as a model for our own.

We have the same values when it really counts, we try to remember we are a team tackling problems together instead of fighting each other, and we work towards shared future goals. It is not a perfect marriage. We have ups and downs like everyone. But we are glad to have one another.


----------



## CN2622

This_Is_Me said:


> We are lucky to have had a couple in our lives whose happy marriage lasted until death. They were married for over 70 years! We both saw that they cared deeply for one another and wanted to use that relationship as a model for our own.
> 
> We have the same values when it really counts, we try to remember we are a team tackling problems together instead of fighting each other, and we work towards shared future goals. It is not a perfect marriage. We have ups and downs like everyone. But we are glad to have one another.


What struggles do you have?


----------



## This_Is_Me

C.C. says ... said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about a threesome. I feel jipped.
> 
> Welcome.


Ha! Sorry to disappoint. Monogamy is important to us.


----------



## This_Is_Me

CN2622 said:


> What struggles do you have?


Time - juggling work, parenting, time together, and time for ourselves can be a challenge in this phase of life

We also have had to learn to adjust to each other’s communication styles. I express myself with many words and push to resolve conflict quickly. My husband is less wordy and sometimes he needs time to process things. We both had to give each other some grace and recognize both styles are valid.


----------



## CN2622

This_Is_Me said:


> Time - juggling work, parenting, time together, and time for ourselves can be a challenge in this phase of life
> 
> We also have had to learn to adjust to each other’s communication styles. I express myself with many words and push to resolve conflict quickly. My husband is less wordy and sometimes he needs time to process things. We both had to give each other some grace and recognize both styles are valid.


I know exactly what you mean. My wife and I are having a lot of struggles right now.


----------

